# Frage zu mkfifo (QNX Neutrino)



## Caralynn (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

sitze gerade an einer Aufgabe und weiß momentan nicht weiter... (genau wie ich nicht weiß, ob das das richtige Forum ist)  
Ich möchte eine Fifo (Named pipe) erstellen, im Buildfile habe ich den Treiber dazu angegeben... erscheint auch im Verzeichnis, ist also vorhanden. 
Beim Aufruf von mkfifo <Name-in-allen-Variationen-und-Verzeichnissen-ausprobiert> kommt allerdings die Meldung:

test: Function not implemented

Fehlt da noch eine lib?  - finde im Internet nichts Brauchbares zu dem Thema. 'tschuldigung für die vage Fragestellung, ist das erste Mal, dass ich mich damit beschäftige...  

VG,
Caralynn


----------

